# throwout bearing?



## keikothemeowmeow (Jun 7, 2009)

So I went to go see an old 72 vw super beetle that was for sale today and I noticed a couple things.
First off, I'm very new at this, so pardon my ignorance on the subject.
It was sticking a bit when shifting but mainly the thing I noticed was this loud rattling noise when the car was in neutral, clutch all the way out and no gas.
Wondering if anyone would happen to know what this is and if I could fix it myself (downloading manual right now).
_____________
m=^_^=m......meowr.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: throwout bearing? (keikothemeowmeow)*

It is a bit difficult to diagnose without hearing it, but here are some thoughts.
A throwout bearing is normally noisy only when you push down the clutch pedal. When your transmission is in neutral and the clutch pedal out, the throwout bearing should not be engaged at all (unless it has totally come apart).
Therefore, I would guess you have a noisy input shaft bearing in your transmission. This is not terribly expensive in parts, but involves a lot of labor. In short, remove engine, remove transmission, open transmission case, replace bearing and other parts as needed.
I would definitely get a professional opinion first. This is not a project for first-timers.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: throwout bearing? (keikothemeowmeow)*

If you buy the car, I will STRONGLY suggest that you obtain a copy of author John Muir's "How to keep your Volkswagen Alive, a Step-by-step manual for the complete idiot". It's been through atleast 16 printings, get a relatively new copy, and preferably a copy that is spiral bound (because they lay flat nicely in the workshop). I've owned one of the spiral bound, and one that was not. Spiral bound is better. Check local used book stores, I have seen one in one before... If no luck there, Check out Amazon.com
It's an amazingly well written book that explains the aircooled VW like no other manual I have ever read. I had one when I was 17 and had first bought my 1970 Beetle. I tackled EVERYTHING with that book. It tells you things you can substitute for certain tools if you find yourself dead on the side of the road in the middle of nowhere. 
Don't let the title run you off even if you have been around cars for years. Personally, I think the book should be mandatory reading for anyone getting a driver's license. It explains the idiot lights on the dash, and the fact that they do not mean "Keep Driving until you reach your destination". It's meant for the most novice of aircooled VW owners to help acquaint you with the vehicle, and explain how to fix everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can do the throw-out bearing in an afternoon. Give yourself 2 hours to get the engine out, 2 to put it back in, and an hour to fiddle with the clutch, bearing, and eat lunch. if it's like every other aircooled engine I've met, you'll want to have your hand cleaner out and ready to go before you dive into the project. Otherwise, have a helper flip pages in the book for you...


----------

